# Little boy to rescue



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I called about this baby. They said they had 3 people interested and at 10am on 11/3, they will start calling names and if any of them are there, the first one will get him. I told her I would call around 10:30am to see if anyone adopted him and if not, I will make the 4 1/2 hour drive to get him. :wub: Either way, I just want him to have a great home!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww! Good luck!

I love hearing about people taking in rescues, it just warms my heart!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you and the little one!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Just checking to see if you got him. BTW, the Savannah dog show is November 29 & 30, and this year they're combining it with the Beaufort show.


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Nov 2 2008, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662591


> Just checking to see if you got him. BTW, the Savannah dog show is November 29 & 30, and this year they're combining it with the Beaufort show.[/B]


I have it on my calendar! I'm excited! We participated in the Mutt Strutt(a fundraiser for the Humane Society) yesterday and had such a good time and so did Bailey. He loves ALL dogs, but seems to migrate to BIG dogs more than little ones.

I will find out tomorrow if we get the little rescue boy. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah!! rescues rock....I adopted a rescue Saturday!!!


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I had to call this morning to check and see if the 2 families that had shown interest showed up to adopt him because it is first come, first serve (like a fast food restaurant :eek2_gelb2: ) Since I live about 3 hours away, she didn't want me to waste my trip. Anyway, I called and the first family was waiting at 10 am for them to open up to adopt him. :clap: I'm glad he has a forever home whether it was me or someone else. :thumbsup:


----------

